# aunque es/sea/fuera rico



## loveejemplo

Hola,   He encontrado un hilo sobre el uso del indicativo y subjuntivo, se muestran las siguiente dos frases  1  Paco, aunque es rico, es muy tacaño 2  Paco, aunque sea rico, es muy tacaño  Mi problema es:  Se me ocurre una otra: 3  "Paco, aunque fuera rico, seria muy tacaño"  Amigos, creen que la frase mia es correcta? si es asi, que diferencia hay desde la segunda frase?  Gracias!


----------



## coquita

Hola:

Tu frase es correcta (solamente le falta el acento a "sería"). La diferencia es que en la tercera Paco no es rico en realidad y solamente estás suponiendo cómo sería Paco si tuviera dinero.

Saludos


----------



## loveejemplo

coquita said:


> Hola:
> 
> Tu frase es correcta (solamente le falta el acento a "sería"). La diferencia es que en la tercera Paco no es rico en realidad y solamente estás suponiendo cómo sería Paco si tuviera dinero.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias, y cúal es la diferencia entre la frase segunta y tercera?


----------



## Kriztoval

1. Paco, aunque es rico, es muy tacaño. ("Paco es rico y muy tacaño").
2. Paco, aunque sea rico, es muy tacaño. ("Paco es rico y muy tacaño" dicho de un modo un poco más enfático).
3. Paco, aunque fuera rico, seria muy tacaño. (Paco es pobre, y muy tacaño, y si fuera rico, seguiría siendo tacaño).


----------



## flljob

Kriztoval said:


> 1. Paco, aunque es rico, es muy tacaño. ("Paco es rico y muy tacaño").
> 2. Paco, aunque sea rico, es muy tacaño. ("Paco es rico y muy tacaño" dicho de un modo un poco más enfático).
> 3. Paco, aunque fuera rico, seria muy tacaño. (Paco es pobre, y muy tacaño, y si fuera rico, seguiría siendo tacaño).


 
No estoy de acuerdo con la segunda. El subjuntivo tiene un sentido de futuro:
Paco, aunque sea rico [algún día], será tacaño.

Saludos


----------



## loveejemplo

Kriztoval said:


> 1. Paco, aunque es rico, es muy tacaño. ("Paco es rico y muy tacaño").
> 2. Paco, aunque sea rico, es muy tacaño. ("Paco es rico y muy tacaño" dicho de un modo un poco más enfático).
> 3. Paco, aunque fuera rico, seria muy tacaño. (Paco es pobre, y muy tacaño, y si fuera rico, seguiría siendo tacaño).





flljob said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con la segunda. El subjuntivo tiene un sentido de futuro:
> Paco, aunque sea rico [algún día], será tacaño.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias, pero cómo es posible los nativos no coinciden


----------



## flljob

loveejemplo said:


> Gracias, pero cómo es posible los nativos no coinciden


 
Así es, pero es común en todas las lenguas. ¿No pasa lo mismo con tu lengua materna?
Esperemos a que nos contesten más foreros.

Saludos


----------



## Plangam

Si vemos las oraciones en su forma normal:

*'2. Paco es muy tacaño, aunque sea rico.*___=___*Aseguro algo en el presente.*__ (Aunque sea/fuere [algo] él es tacaño)
(Paco, ahora, es tacaño y lo aseguro, aun-
que haya una posibilidad de que sea, en el 
futuro quizá, rico)
*
''2. Paco será muy tacaño, aunque sea rico.*_=___*Aseguro algo en el futuro.*____(Aunque fuere [algo] él será tacaño)
(Paco, incluso si fuere rico, será muy tacaño,
yo aseguro que va a ser tacaño.)

Creo que más que algo en lo futuro, el subjuntivo es algo en lo hipotético.

Pasado del subjuntivo____ =___algo hipotético en el pasado/futuro
Presente del subjuntivo.._...=___algo hpotético en el presente/futuro
Futuro del subjuntivo_____..=___algo hipotético en el futuro.

Borrado este último los otros dos reemplazaron su función. ¿No?


----------



## flljob

Plangam said:


> *'2. Paco es muy tacaño, aunque sea rico.*___=___*Aseguro algo en el presente.*__ (Aunque fuese/fuere [algo] él es tacaño)
> (Paco, ahora, es tacaño y lo aseguro, aun-
> que haya una posibilidad de que sea, en el
> futuro quizá, rico)


 Las concesivas admiten los dos modos. No hay duda.
Aunque sea rico, Paco es muy tacaño.
Aunque es rico, Paco es muy tacaño.

La primera tiene el sentido de _No importa que Paco sea rico, es tacaño_. Con el uso del subjuntivo suponemos que el interlocutor ya sabe que Paco es rico.

De caulquier manera, en este caso particular, a mí me suena extraña.

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> Las concesivas admiten los dos modos. No hay duda.
> Aunque sea rico, Paco es muy tacaño.
> Aunque es rico, Paco es muy tacaño.
> 
> La primera tiene el sentido de _No importa que Paco sea rico, es tacaño_. *Con el uso del subjuntivo suponemos que el interlocutor ya sabe que Paco es rico.*
> 
> De caulquier manera, en este caso particular, a mí me suena extraña.
> 
> Saludos


Ésta es la teoría vigente en las gramáticas actuales. 

Aunque + subjuntivo = el hablante supone que su interlocutor ya sabe lo que se dice después de _aunque_.
Aunque + indicativo = el hablante supone que lo que se dice después de _aunque_ es nueva información para su interlocutor.


----------



## flljob

Creo que me suena extraña porque no hay un contexto adecuado. En cambio, si se trata de un diáologo:

a -Paco es muy rico.
b -Aunque sea rico, es muy tacaño.

Se entiende bien.
Pero lo dicho anteriormente no se invalida: Aunque Paco sea rico [algún día], será tacaño.

Saludos


----------



## Plangam

Aunque Paco sea rico algún día, será tacaño.
Aunque Paco fuere rico algún día, será tacaño.

Lo anterior es, supongo, debido a que la cláusula 
que le acompaña está en futuro. El subuntivo en 
presente puede combinar tanto con el presente 
como con el futuro, en estos casos, al menos, la 
cláusula que le acompaña dicta esto.


----------



## flljob

El subjuntivo tiene un sentido de futuro indefinido:
Cuando *vaya* a Roma me comrpo un helado.

Saludos


----------



## Plangam

Cuando *vaya* a Roma me *compro *un helado.
Cuando *vaya* a Roma me *compraré* un helado.

¿No?


----------



## albertovidal

Les recomiendo este hilo sobre el subjuntivo y el indicativos. Es muy largo pero tiene excelentes expositores y excelentes respuestas, preguntas e ideas.
Saludos
Alberto

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2023633&highlight=


----------



## flljob

Plangam said:


> Cuando *vaya* a Roma me *compro *un helado.
> Cuando *vaya* a Roma me *compraré* un helado.
> 
> ¿No?


 
Cuando voy a Roma me compro un helado.
Cuando vaya a Roma me compro un helado.

El sentido de futuro lo da el subjuntivo. 

Saludos


----------



## albertovidal

flljob said:


> Cuando voy a Roma me compro un helado.
> Cuando vaya a Roma me compro un helado.
> 
> El sentido de futuro lo da el subjuntivo.
> 
> Saludos


Sí, en las frases que planteas.
Ahora, por ejemplo, dónde ves el futuro en estas frases, una de las cuales está en subjuntivo y la otra en indicativo?

-si vienes o no, con nostros, no me importa (indicativo).
-que vengas o no, con nosotros, no me importa (subjuntivo).
El subjuntivo es uno de los tiempos más difíciles de aplicar en español y, muchísimas veces, utilizando el modo indicativo (como en las frases que he puesto) no cambia, en absoluto, el sentido ni el tiempo de la oración.


----------



## flljob

Es un caso diferente a los comentados antes.
Saludos


----------



## albertovidal

flljob said:


> Creo que me suena extraña porque no hay un contexto adecuado. En cambio, si se trata de un diáologo:
> 
> a -Paco es muy rico.
> b -Aunque sea rico, es muy tacaño.
> 
> Se entiende bien.
> Pero lo dicho anteriormente no se invalida: Aunque Paco sea rico [algún día], será tacaño.
> 
> Saludos


Paco puede ser rico ahora y la frase "aunque Paco sea rico, es muy tacaño", a pesar de utilizar el subjuntivo, es presente y NO futuro


----------



## flljob

abertovidal said:


> Paco puede ser rico ahora y la frase "aunque Paco sea rico, es muy tacaño", a pesar de utilizar el subjuntivo, es presente y NO futuro


 
Volvemos a empezar:

Aunque Paco [algún día] sea rico, será tacaño.

Saludos

PD: ¿Por qué no lees los mensajes 5 y 6?


----------



## albertovidal

flljob said:


> Volvemos a empezar:
> 
> Aunque Paco [algún día] sea rico, será tacaño.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PD: ¿Por qué no lees los mensajes 5 y 6?



Los he leído todos.
En lo que no estoy de acuerdo contigo es en que el subjuntivo indique futuro, excepto cuando el siguiente verbo se encuentre conjugado en ese tiempo.
Saludos


----------



## Plangam

No es futuro, es hipotético.
_
Aunque Paco [algún día, este, por ejemplo] sea rico, es tacaño.

¿Qué crees que sea?_ _
No me importa lo que es._


----------



## flljob

Si digo cuando vaya a Roma, me compro un helado, ¿es lo mismo que _cuando voy a Roma me compro un helado_ o _cuando vaya a Roma me compraré un helado_?
Respóndete y verás que el subjuntivo tiene un sentido futuro.
No sé si cene esta noche. Clarísimo el tiempo futuro. (En España usan el futuro indicativo: No sé si cenaré esta noche)

Saludos


----------



## Plangam

Pero el presente también puede tener un sentido futuro.
_!Mañana te lo compruebo!

_Y pasado..._
Firman contrato en Versalles para combatir...

_El presente se puede ajustar al sentido "futuro", si quieres llamarle, del subjuntivo.


----------



## albertovidal

flljob said:


> Si digo cuando vaya a Roma, me compro un helado, ¿es lo mismo que _cuando voy a Roma me compro un helado_ o _cuando vaya a Roma me compraré un helado_?
> Respóndete y verás que el subjuntivo tiene un sentido futuro.
> No sé si cene esta noche. Clarísimo el tiempo futuro. (En España usan el futuro indicativo: No sé si cenaré esta noche)
> 
> Saludos


No. No es lo mismo y en eso tienes razón, pero, convengamos que estás utilizando el segundo verbo en futuro (estaría mal utilizar el indicativo en esa frase) y, por sobre todo, estás utilizando un adverbio de tiempo que es lo que SÍ le da el "toque" de futuro a la frase.
Por ejemplo: que vaya a Roma o a Paris es una decisión mía (subjuntivo)
Si voy a Roma o a Paris es una decisión mía (indicativo)
Ambas frases son en presente y significan lo mismo.
Ahora, si digo: que mañana (adv. de tiempo) vaya a Roma o a Paris será una decisión mía.
No intento polemizar sobre este tema ni parecer irrespetuoso. Simplemente, creo yo que, en en el consenso o en el disenso, nos enriquecemos a través de las opiniones de todos los foreros.
Saludos


----------



## Leiley

Paco, auqnue sea rico, es tacaño.

Cuando oigo/veo esto, de primeras, y sin analizar nada y sin pensar nada, lo primero que se me viene a la cabeza es que Paco, a día de hoy es rico.


Pero, es verdad que puede usarse esta frase para decir que Paco lo será igual el día que sea rico.

Así que, ¿por qué discutir? Sirve para las dos cosas, creo que todo depende del contexto y del gusto de cada uno.

De todas formas formas, para expresarlo en futuro, me gusta más esta construcción (manía personal): Paco, aunque sea rico, será tacaño igual.


----------



## duvija

flljob said:


> Volvemos a empezar:
> 
> Aunque Paco [algún día] sea rico, será tacaño.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PD: ¿Por qué no lees los mensajes 5 y 6?


 

Creo que están tratando de decirte que con 'algún día' está bien y es futuro, pero en otra lectura ya es rico, y se sabe (ver peterdg) o sea que ese subjuntivo NO se refiere al futuro.


----------

